
Is Marissa Mayer About to Buy Tumblr for $1 Billion? - ph0rque
http://mashable.com/2013/05/16/yahoo-tumblr/
======
joshmn
They've been on a spending spree as of late. Would I be wrong to speculate
that they're trying to acquire a user-base for some new products of their own?

